# Celebrities mit Schuhgrösse 42 und höher



## Tokko (7 Aug. 2008)

*Celebrities mit Schuhgrösse 42 und höher​
*


Hallo zusammen

Wenn ich mir das Web so anschaue, dann haben doch einige Promis, Stars und Sternchen große und riesige Füsse.

Dies wären:

Anna Nicole Smith 42
Asia Carrera 42
Brooke Shields 42
Caprice Bourret 42
Carly Simon 42
Chely Wright 42
Christy Turlington 42
Cindy Crawford 42
Emily Robinson 42
Heidi Klum 42
Kate Winslet 42
Katie Holmes 42
Liv Tyler 42
Lucy Lawless 42
Mariah Carrey 42
Mila Jovovich 42
Rebecca Romijn 42
Serena Williams 42
Steffi Graf 42
Stephanie Seymour 42
Teri Hatcher 42
Veronica Webb 42

Elle MacPherson 42,5
Ellen Hidding 42,5

Brigitte Nielsen 43
Famke Janssen 43
Geena Davis 43
Tyra Banks 43
Uma Thurman 43

Venus Williams 43,5

Bridgette Wilson 44
Paulina Porizkova 44

Lisa Leslie 44,5
Rebecca Lobo 44,5

Chamique Holdsclaw 48,5

*
Thx to kema84*


----------



## Katzun (7 Aug. 2008)

> Chamique Holdsclaw 48,5



sie hat sicher probleme gescheite schuhe zu finden


----------



## AMUN (7 Aug. 2008)

High Heels in der Größe sind wie ein Surfbrett mit Hacken


----------



## Enforcer (1 Sep. 2008)

Was es nicht alles gibt... ^^
Aber die meisten von denen werden ohnehin Maßanfertigungen tragen


----------



## spirit33 (26 Dez. 2008)

..Elle MacPherson hervor. Mit Schuhgröße 45 toppt sie alle anderen! 

Bitte Ändern

Megatreter: Kristanna Loken trägt eine knappe 45


----------



## Hühnchen (30 Dez. 2008)

Echt Wahnsinn wenn man sich da die Schuhe anschaut. Eine normal Sterbliche würde da nix finden.


----------



## Punisher (18 Apr. 2013)

Theoretisch kann ich Heidis High Heels tragen


----------

